# compiler libjpeg



## pèrejc (10 Novembre 2005)

bonsoir,

Je cherche à compiler les libjpeg (afin de compiler les mpegtools). 
Lors du "sudo make install" voici mon message :

/usr/bin/install -c cjpeg /usr/local/bin/cjpeg
/usr/bin/install -c djpeg /usr/local/bin/djpeg
/usr/bin/install -c jpegtran /usr/local/bin/jpegtran
/usr/bin/install -c rdjpgcom /usr/local/bin/rdjpgcom
/usr/bin/install -c wrjpgcom /usr/local/bin/wrjpgcom
/usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./cjpeg.1 /usr/local/man/man1/cjpeg.1
install: /usr/local/man/man1/cjpeg.1: No such file or directory
make: *** [install] Error 71

 bizarre alors que le make était passé. siffle: 
J'ai essayé plusieurs manips (./configure --enable-shared --enable-static ou par fink)
 mais rien de rien.
J'ajoute que je suis proche du degré zéro en matière de terminal (cette compilation étant ma première)

si une ame charitable veut m'aider..


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
il n'arrive pas à installer le fichier cjpeg.1, est-il bien présent dans ton répertoire courant, là où le makefile le cherche ? D'un autre côté, ce n'est que le manuel, pas la librairie, donc tu peux toujours modifier le makefile pour virer l'instruction d'installation de ce fichier.


----------



## pèrejc (11 Novembre 2005)

merci ntx,

bon j'ai viré les instructions d'installations des manuels (cjpeg.1, djpeg.1, jpegtran.1..) .
le "sudo make install" passe (je ne voie pas trop ce qu'il a installé..).

Par contre lorsque que je veux compiler les mpegtools, au "./configure" j'ai :

checking for pthread_attr_getstacksize... yes
checking for jpeg_start_compress in -ljpeg-mmx... no
checking jpeglib.h usability... no
checking jpeglib.h presence... no
checking for jpeglib.h... no
configure: error: jpeglib.h not found - please install the libjpeg headers

alors que le jpeglib.h existe (créé par la compile précédente). De plus fink m'a créé des répertoires libjpeg que j'ai copié dans ma library.

j'espère avoir été clair...


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2005)

Mais où est installé le fichier jpeglib.h ? Il devrait se trouver dans /usr/local/include.
Vérifie de même de libjpeg.a est dans /usr/local/lib.
Et vérifie aussi que ta variable d'environnement LD_LIBRARY_PATH contient /usr/local/lib.


----------



## pèrejc (11 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Mais où est installé le fichier jpeglib.h ? Il devrait se trouver dans /usr/local/include.
> Vérifie de même de libjpeg.a est dans /usr/local/lib.



les deux fichiers se trouvent dans /sw/include et /sw/lib



			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Et vérifie aussi que ta variable d'environnement LD_LIBRARY_PATH contient /usr/local/lib.



Vu que je suis pas terrible :rose:  , on fait comment pour modifier cette variable? (je ne la trouve pas..)


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> les deux fichiers se trouvent dans /sw/include et /sw/lib


Tiens ! Tu les a compilés ou récupérés avec Fink ?



			
				pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je suis pas terrible :rose:  , on fait comment pour modifier cette variable? (je ne la trouve pas..)


Dans le terminal, tu fais "echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH" pour voir si ":sw/lib" se trouve dedans.
S'il n'y est pas, cela dépend du shell utilisé :
- en csh ou tcsh, tu ajoute dans le fichier .cshrc ou .tcshrc qui se trouve dans ton home :
"setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH ${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/sw/lib"
- en bash, tu ajoute dans le fichier .bashrc qui se trouve dans ton home :
"$LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/sw/lib"


----------



## pèrejc (11 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Tu les a compilés avec Fink ?



exact, comme cité plus haut j'ai un peu tout essayé (lorsque l'on débute...)

J'ai copié en root les fichiers libjpeg.h et libjpeg.a dans usr/local/include et usr/local/lib. Mais j'ai toujours 
configure: error: jpeglib.h not found - please install the libjpeg headers
lors de la compile des mpegtools  
J'ai du loupé un épisode...



			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> - en bash, tu ajoute dans le fichier .bashrc qui se trouve dans ton home :
> "$LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/sw/lib"



pas trouvé ce fichier .bashrc
@+


----------



## ntx (12 Novembre 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai copié en root les fichiers libjpeg.h et libjpeg.a dans usr/local/include et usr/local/lib. Mais j'ai toujours
> configure: error: jpeglib.h not found - please install the libjpeg headers
> lors de la compile des mpegtools
> J'ai du loupé un épisode...


Il faudrait avoir la commande pour voir dans quel répertoire il cherche ce header.


			
				pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> pas trouvé ce fichier .bashrc


Comme son nom commence par un ".", c'est un fichier caché. Tu le verras avec ls -a.


----------



## pèrejc (13 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait avoir la commande pour voir dans quel répertoire il cherche ce header.
> 
> Comme son nom commence par un ".", c'est un fichier caché. Tu le verras avec ls -a.



Yesss le configure est passé, j'ai refait l'install des jpeg-6b en "sudo make install-lib" 
p.s: j'ai toujours pas trouvé le .bashrc (ls -a, ou en effectuant une recherche avec BBedit)
merci nxt d'avoir pris du temps.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche à compiler les libjpeg (afin de compiler les mpegtools).
> Lors du "sudo make install" voici mon message :
> ...



GNU-Darwin /usr/local Setup Dist

sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/{bin,lib,libexec,include,share}
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/{man,info,doc,aclocal}
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/man/man{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8}
sudo ln -s /usr/local/share/{man,info,doc} /usr/local

the Author


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> GNU-Darwin /usr/local Setup Dist
> 
> sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/{bin,lib,libexec,include,share}
> sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/{man,info,doc,aclocal}
> ...



l'erreur vient du dossier man1 manquant


----------



## pèrejc (16 Novembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> l'erreur vient du dossier man1 manquant



thanks tatouille, je ne manquerai pas de t'avertir si d'autres soucis m'empoisonnent!!


----------

